# DAFV zieht zur FDP



## Thomas9904 (7. April 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Mai


*Bestätigt: DAFV zieht zur FDP ​*
Über die uns schon früh zu Ohren gekommen Pläne berichteten wir bereits, auch wenn wir uns so viel politische Unsensibilität nicht vorstellen konnten:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=313493

*Heute wurde es offiziell, in einer Mail informierte der DAFV seine Landesverbände:*
Der DAFV zieht, wohl auf Drängen seiner Präsidentin, der kompetenten Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan von der FDP, mit seiner Geschäftsstelle um ins Thomas Dehler Haus, wo auch die FDP Bundesgeschäftsstelle logiert. 

Dass allerdings das hier alles so eng und mindestens mit einem Geschmäckle mit der FDP verknüpft ist, das verschweigt der DAFV in seiner Infomail an die Landesverbände..

In der Mail wird NICHT dargestellt, dass der DAFV mit seiner Präsidentin (von der FDP) quasi zur FDP ins Thomas Dehler Haus zieht:
http://www.reinhardtstrassen-hoefe.de/fdp.php

Nur die Adresse wird genannt, NICHT der Bezug zur FDP:
Deutscher Angelfischerverband e.V.
Geschäftsstelle Berlin
Reinhardtstraße 14
10117 Berlin

Eben sowenig erfuhr man, ob andere Objekte mit weniger "Geschmäckle" - und evtl. auch preiswerter - zur Wahl standen, und warum der DAFV unbedingt zur FDP ziehen sollte.

Stattfinden soll der Umzug am  23. Mai 2016

Noch steht ja in der DAFV  Satzung irgendwas davon, dass sich der DAFV in Sachen Parteipolitik, Rasse und Religion neutral verhalten würde.

Ob geplant wäre, den DAFV als Gremium oder Teil der FDP zu etablieren und damit diesen Passus der Satzung des DAFV zu streichen, ist der Redaktion unbekannt.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. April 2016)

*AW: DAFV zieht zur FDP*

Thomas, Du vergisst das der DAFV ein Naturschutzverband ist! Da 2017 Bundestagswahlen sind, würde man doch die Umwelt/ Natur schonen, wenn die Fahrerei zwischen DAFV und FDP wegfallen würde- falls man politische Ambitionen haben sollte...


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. April 2016)

*AW: DAFV zieht zur FDP*

Zugeben hätte sies ja wenigstens können, statt in der Mail an die LV auch noch  zu verschweigen, dass man ins Thomas Dehler Haus zur FDP zieht und nur die Hausnummer anzugeben.

In meinen Augen:
Erbärmlich.........

Was ich wirklich darüber denke, darf ich ja wegen des deutschen Rechtes nicht öffentlich schreiben (wäre nicht mehr von Presse- und Meinungsfreiheit gedeckt).....


----------



## Pep63 (7. April 2016)

*AW: DAFV zieht zur FDP*

Jetzt müssten spätestens ein gemeinsamer Aufschrei durch alle Landesverbände gehen und  diese Unverfrorenheit von den LV´s abgemahnt werden. 
  Doch leider wird das wieder mal nur kopfnickend zu Kenntnis genommen werden. Auf die paar 1000 € mehr oder weniger Miete kommt es dann doch auch nicht mehr an. Wenn man schon Geld verbrennt, dann solls auch richtig stinken!!!
  Das übertüncht und vernebelt dann auch die „Ehe“ mit der FDP.  Die kann bei Ihrem Mitgliederschwund sicher die Miete auch gut gebrauchen. Wir als zahlende Angler sind dann auch noch an einer Parteienfinanzierung  beteiligt!
  (Korruption und Vorteilsnahme?): Ich glaub ich bin in Afrika!


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. April 2016)

*AW: DAFV zieht zur FDP*



Pep63 schrieb:


> Jetzt müssten spätestens ein gemeinsamer Aufschrei durch alle Landesverbände gehen und  diese Unverfrorenheit von den LV´s abgemahnt werden.


Gerade eure LV- Delegierten aus den Vereinen in Westfalen-Lippe haben doch erst jetzt auf eurer HV aktuell dem Verbleib im DAFV zugestimmt, weil sie Präsi und Geschäftsführer (Kröber/Möhlenkamp) immer noch glauben - selber schuld, jetzt nicht beschweren, wir haben lange genug berichtet ..

Wenn man Vereinsvorstände und LV-Delegierte hat, die nichts mitkriegen oder nichts mitkriegen wollen und man die als organisierter Angelfischer immer wieder wählt, hat mans eben nicht besser verdient und muss dann mit so einem DAFV leben...


----------



## Pep63 (7. April 2016)

*AW: DAFV zieht zur FDP*

Der ASV Greven hat jedenfalls auf der HV den Antrag auf Austritt aus dem Berliner Trümmerhaufen gestellt!


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. April 2016)

*AW: DAFV zieht zur FDP*

Ich ziehe meinen Hut vor dem ASV Greven...


----------



## muddyliz (7. April 2016)

*AW: DAFV zieht zur FDP*

Ich vermute stark, dass nicht nur Frau Dr. (bei der die Parteizugehörigkeit ja klar ist), sondern auch noch diverse andere Vorstandsmitglieder Mitglieder dieser Partei oder zumindest Sympathisanten sind. Alleine hätte sie vermutlich das Ruder nicht in diese Richtung reißen können.
Ich vermute sogar, dass Frau Dr. nur (oder vor allem?) wegen der Parteizugehörigkeit von eben diesen Sympathisanten oder Parteimitgliedern überhaupt als Vereinsvorsitzende ins Rennen geworfen wurde, und die Landesvorstände durften dann nur noch brav nicken.
Inwieweit sich das mit der Parteineutralität in der Satzung verträgt, mag Jeder selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Danielsu83 (8. April 2016)

*AW: DAFV zieht zur FDP*

Hallo,

 so ungeschickt kann doch keiner seien der sein Geld mit Lobbyarbeit verdient. Ist bestimmt ein verspäteter Aprilscherz. 

 Mfg

 Daniel


----------



## Jose (8. April 2016)

*AW: DAFV zieht zur FDP*

ich finde das nachvollziehbar und auch vernünftig.

erinnert an ne etwas maue zeit in meiner jugend, da sind zig leute in eine gemeinsame wohnung gezogen.

wenn die kohle knapp ist/wird, da muss man eben zusammenlegen.
und der verband der frau doktor und die partei der frau doktor, die habens eben nicht mehr so dicke...

frau doktor in ner wg mit lindner...

grundsicherung nenne ich das :m


----------



## Riesenangler (8. April 2016)

*AW: DAFV zieht zur FDP*

Ich hatte ja gehofft, das die Kuscheleien vom  Verband/Vereinen mit Parteien ein Ende hat. Früher war es die SED noch weiter zurück die NSDAP und heute die FDP.  
Naja ,an der Sache als solches ändert sich eh nichts.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. April 2016)

*AW: DAFV zieht zur FDP*



Danielsu83 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> so ungeschickt kann doch keiner seien der sein Geld mit Lobbyarbeit verdient. *Ist bestimmt ein verspäteter Aprilscherz. *
> 
> ...


Njet - Realität


----------



## versuchsangler (8. April 2016)

*AW: DAFV zieht zur FDP*

Die Dame wird wohl schon mit dem Bundestagsmandat im nächsten Jahr liebäugeln. Und als Gegenleistung für einen aussichtsreichen Listenplatz hat sie einen langfristigen? Mieter mitgebracht. 
Oder residieren die durchlauchten Herrschaften da für Umme?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (8. April 2016)

*AW: DAFV zieht zur FDP*



Danielsu83 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> so ungeschickt kann doch keiner seien der sein Geld mit Lobbyarbeit verdient. Ist bestimmt ein verspäteter Aprilscherz.





Verdient?[emoji23]

Man zieht anderer Leuts Geld aus der Tasche und erbringt dafür keine 
Leistung..dafür hätte man zugegeben was verdient.

Nein,keinen Beifall[emoji6] 

Lobbyarbeit?

Das in einem Atemzug mit dem DAFV zu verbinden,halte ich für sehr gewagt.

Ich sehe da weder was von Lobby, noch von effektiver Arbeit.


----------



## Sharpo (8. April 2016)

*AW: DAFV zieht zur FDP*

Alsooo 

nicht so negativ.

Der DAFv hat aktuell alle Hände voll zu tun.

Da ist die Wasserrahmenrichtlinie und ganz besonders das Angelverbot um Fehmarn.

Alle Hände sind ausgelastet.

Immer dieses Bashing hier..

|supergri


----------



## kati48268 (8. April 2016)

*AW: DAFV zieht zur FDP*



versuchsangler schrieb:


> Die Dame wird wohl schon mit dem Bundestagsmandat im nächsten Jahr liebäugeln. Und als Gegenleistung für einen aussichtsreichen Listenplatz hat sie einen langfristigen? Mieter mitgebracht.


So sieht das aus!

Dazu hat sie ein Büro im Thomas-Dehler-Haus & ist wieder mitten im Leben der FDP (wenn diese Partei so was wie ein Leben hat).


----------



## harzsalm (8. April 2016)

*AW: DAFV zieht zur FDP*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Ich hatte ja gehofft, das die Kuscheleien vom  Verband/Vereinen mit Parteien ein Ende hat. Früher war es die SED noch weiter zurück die NSDAP und heute die FDP.
> Naja ,an der Sache als solches ändert sich eh nichts.



Es hat sich was geändert,nur die Tröge wurden gewechselt.die Schw.......bleiben aber immer die  selben!!!!!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (8. April 2016)

*AW: DAFV zieht zur FDP*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Alsooo
> 
> nicht so negativ.
> 
> Der DAFv hat aktuell alle Hände voll zu tun.



Ach so,heisst die sind so klamm,das sie die Umzugskisten Richtung FDP Zentrale selbst packen und schleppen?[emoji3]


----------



## Darket (8. April 2016)

*AW: DAFV zieht zur FDP*

Da wächst zusammen, was zusammen gehört.


----------



## KptIglo (8. April 2016)

*AW: DAFV zieht zur FDP*

So langsam mach ich mir wirklich Sorgen um die Gemeinnützigkeit des DAFV.


----------



## Danielsu83 (8. April 2016)

*AW: DAFV zieht zur FDP*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Verdient?[emoji23]
> 
> Man zieht anderer Leuts Geld aus der Tasche und erbringt dafür keine
> Leistung..dafür hätte man zugegeben was verdient.
> ...



Hallo Ruhrfischer,

 in deren Aufgabenbeschreibung steht sicherlich etwas von Lobbyarbeit 

 Das die nix leisten steht auf einem anderen Blatt und war auch einer der Gründe warum wir aus dem Verband ausgetreten sind. 

 Mfg

 Daniel


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (8. April 2016)

*AW: DAFV zieht zur FDP*

Dazu kann man euch nur gratulieren[emoji106]


----------



## Danielsu83 (8. April 2016)

*AW: DAFV zieht zur FDP*

Ich bin mal gespannt wie es weiter geht. Unserer ehemaliger Landesverband stellt sich jetzt ja komplett neu auf, und hat angekündigt nun vieles besser zumachen. 

 Wir haben da ein Auge drauf und wenn die  gute Arbeit leisten, treten wir auch gerne wieder ein. 

 Mfg

 Daniel


----------



## aalwuerger (15. April 2016)

*AW: DAFV zieht zur FDP*

Hallo!
(Dies ist eine persönliche und private Meinungsäußerung gemäß Artikel 5 Grundgesetz.)
Da hat man sich ja 'ne tolle Adresse ausgesucht. FDP und Ostblock-Kulturvereine. Besucher will der DAFV wohl keine haben, sonst hätte man sich wohl etwas mit Parkplätzen gesucht. Aber wer will die schon noch besuchen? Ist ja eh wohl bald keiner mehr da. Der letzte macht dann bitte das Licht aus. Frau Happach-Kasan kann dann wieder zur FDP umziehen. Ohne große Wege, ohne Umzugswagen und so. Mich kotzt das alles so an! Zumal jetzt auch Landesverbände aus dem DAFV austreten, die andere Landesverbände unter Druck gesetzt haben, der so genannten Fusion von DAV und VDSF zuzustimmen. Die Ratten verlassen das sinkende Schiff. Übrigens Thomas, Du solltest nicht über die kleinen Landesverbände herziehen, wegen der Fusion u.s.w.! Was können die kleinen schon gegen die großen Landesverbände machen. Außer auf deren Abschuß-Liste zu landen. Erpressung ist im DAFV wohl legitim - siehe Austritt des DSAV! Auch so eine Sauerei: Beim so genannten Anglerverband DAFV gibt es nur noch so genannte Castigsport-Veranstaltungen. Und dann: Diese ganze Mauschelei um die Angel-Veranstaltungen, weil das Präsidium des DAFV und die meisten Landesverbände keinen Arsch in der Hose haben, sich für das Angeln, Veranstaltungen und die Angler einzusetzen.  Die sind aber auch zu feige, gegen irrsinnige Gesetzgebungen und Vorschriften vorzugehen. Und wenn ich sehe, wie sich einige Landesverbände bei NABU bis hin zu PETA einschleimen, dann wird mir speihübel. In erster Linie ist der DAFV ein Anglerverband, d.h. er sollte es sein. Über Deutschland lacht die ganze Welt, nur uns Anglern ist das Lachen vergangen. Dies aber gründlich. Da die Meinungsfreiheit in Deutschland erheblich beschnitten ist (Beleidigung, üble Nachrede, Volksverhetzung, Majestätsbeleidigung u.s.w.), muß ich mir eine schärfere Stellungnahme leider verkneifen. Wieso muß ein Anglerverband überhaupt satzungsgemäß politisch neutral sein? Vielleicht werden wir auch noch demnächst gesetzlich zum Abschalten des gesunden Menschenverstandes verdonnert. Vielleicht sollten wir uns alle endlich mal wehren. Gegen alle, die uns Angler gängeln und terrorisieren. Gegen die Führungen des DAFV  und einiger Landesverbände, gegen Politik, Behörden und so genannte Tierrechts-Organisationen. Alle quatschen nur herum und niemand tut wirklich etwas.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. April 2016)

*AW: DAFV zieht zur FDP*



aalwuerger schrieb:


> Wieso muß ein Anglerverband überhaupt satzungsgemäß politisch neutral sein?


Wegen der Gemeinnützigkeit..

Ansonsten finde ich nicht viel zum widersprechen....

Ausser, dass nicht die Ratten das sinkende Schiff verlassen, sondern die nach dem (Kon)fusionsrausch wieder zu Verstande gekommenen Vernünftigeren - und der LSFV-NDS war eh der einzige, der immer dagegen war..


Die letzten Dummen machen halt dann mal das Licht aus (meine Hoffnung: Sie müssen vorher noch richtig viel bezahlen für Rettungsversuche..) - ob große oder kleine LV..


----------



## Rotbart (15. April 2016)

*AW: DAFV zieht zur FDP*



aalwuerger schrieb:


> Alle quatschen nur herum und niemand tut wirklich etwas.



Zählen gute Beiträge in Forben bereits als "wirklich was tun" oder fällt das noch unter quatschen? Nur Interessehalber ...


----------



## Deep Down (15. April 2016)

*AW: DAFV zieht zur FDP*

Über welchen Zeitraum hat Fr. Dr den Mietvertrag eigentlich abgeschlossen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. April 2016)

*AW: DAFV zieht zur FDP*

3 Jahre, weil man dann meint Offenbach schliessen zu können (Fusionsvertrag) und somit mehr Kohle für eine größere Geschäftsstelle zu haben (die haben  jetzt nur 3 Zimmer im Thomas Dehler Haus - mehr brauchen sie ohne GF in Berlin und nur noch mit Halbtagskräften und als Ruheraum für Frau Dr. nach einem etvtl. FDP-Kaffeeekränzchen in deren Geschäftsstelle auch im Thomas-Dehler-Haus ja auch nicht gerade..)


----------



## Norbi (15. April 2016)

*AW: DAFV zieht zur FDP*

@Thomas.....die Ratten haben nicht das sinkende Schiff velassen,
Sie ziehen um........|bigeyes


----------



## Darket (15. April 2016)

*AW: DAFV zieht zur FDP*

Ich komme damit auch immer noch nicht klar. Ich meine, es ist eine Sache, schlecht zu sein, in dem was man so tut. Das ist nicht schön, teilweise für die Betroffenen auch richtig schlimm. 

Wenn dann aber die Präsidentin dieses Ladens, die das ja nicht unwesentlich mit der Begründung ihres politischen Hintergrundes und der damit unterstellten Kontakte, die sie im Sinne des Interessenverbandes, dem sie da nun vorsteht nutzen könnte und sollte, diese dazu nutzt, eine Art perverse WG mit ihrer (auch finanziell) darbenden Partei zu gründen, dann ist das keine ärgerliche Inkompetenz mehr, sondern hat den Charakter regelrechter Vetternwirtschaft. V.a. wenn man bedenkt, dass in der öffentlichen Verlautbarungen kein Wort darüber verloren wird, mit wem man sich da zusammen häuslich einrichtet. Die Fotos suggerieren ja eher, dass man zufällig nur im selben Anwesen residiert, Nachbarn kann man sich ja nicht aussuchen, Mitbewohner schon...


----------



## Jose (15. April 2016)

*AW: DAFV zieht zur FDP*

man sollte, so man die FDP mag, den Vorsitzenden Lindner auf eine mögliche nachteilige "liaison" hinweisen. 
und ja, auch das ist wichtig


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. April 2016)

*AW: DAFV zieht zur FDP*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ausser, dass nicht die Ratten das sinkende Schiff verlassen



Gut, dass das mal klargestellt wird. #6

Die Ratten verlassen das sinkende Schiff nicht, sondern klettern den Mast hoch. Da sitzen sie jetzt im Krähennest und hoffen, dass es nur noch einen Meter bis zum Grund ist.

Von mir aus kann das Schiff jedoch über dem Marianengraben sein.


----------

